# Syrian and dwarf in same room?



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

I live in a student house so any hamsters I get will need to be kept in my room as the other rooms are shared. I currently have a Syrian hamster in my room which is fine. One of my housemates sister is a vet and has rescued a dwarf hamster which needs rehoming. I am more than happy to do this but I am a bit worried about keeping them in the same room (obviously in different cages!).

Ideally as space is a bit limited it would be best to have the cages one on top of the other. If this causes issues I could hopefully make room for the dwarf in another part of my room if I bought a mini table. But even if there was a bit of distance between them would the smell of each other cause issues?

Plus I have a playpen for my hamster when he's being cleaned would I be able to use this for the dwarf as well?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have a campbells dwarf in the same room as my 8 syrians and shes fine, infact i think she likes to have a nosey at the syrian caged next to her...

i think the playpen would be fine for a dwarf.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I had dwarfs and syrians living next door to rats, mice and gerbils, they all got along fine (through the bars of course).


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a mouse, syrian and rats of both sexes all together they ever seem bothered

the male rats tend to sniff the side were the syrian is abit more when shes out but she takes no notice at all


----------



## Glorfindel (Mar 16, 2010)

I have my rats, gerbils and guinea pigs all in the same room with no problem. Used to have my hamsters in the same room too with no problems .

The only problems I've ever had was mice and rats (my mice came out more and seemed more friendly when away from the rats, but rats weren't bothered. I moved them after reading some studies showing that mice die younger when near rats due to continued stress and raised heart rate - I felt so bad I hadn't seen it sooner!).


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i had 2 dwarves and a syrian when i was at uni  its fine


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I've had a syrian, 3 robo's, 3 mice and 2 rats all close together and I never had any issues, although the rats were across the room because they liked to reach out their cage and munch on what ever they could get their teeth on including wallaper and curtains so didnt want to risk them near the others  :laugh:


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

i have my guinea pigs, mice and 10 syrians all in my room together and theyre fine. my mice love to gather together on one of their ramps and stare across at Pixel whenever he starts noisly lapping his water bottle lol

it might be better to stack the dwarfs cage ontop as syrians are slightly more heavy footed when running on the wheel or traipsing up and down levels (just so the dwarf dosent have to listen to the drumming wheel sound overhead all night) but the dwarf wont make as much noise and wont disturb the syrian 
you dont have to of course theres no wrong way to stack them lol


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Acid said:


> i have my guinea pigs, mice and 10 syrians all in my room together and theyre fine. my mice love to gather together on one of their ramps and stare across at Pixel whenever he starts noisly lapping his water bottle loll


Wow! That's a lot of pets. Tbh I now feel kinda stupid for asking the question I didn't even think that they are all kept together in the pet shop. Still better to be safe than sorry.


----------

